# Nebraska hunting



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I am looking to do a muzzle loader hunt in Nebraska. Any information or help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

looking for a place to trap beaver,I"ve traped for about 60 years, would like to trapp in north or south dakota or nebraska phone 715-550-0319


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

wanted a place to call coyote


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

http://outdoornebraska.ne.gov/


----------

